# Is there such a thing as a red Weimaraner?



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Hubby brought home a starving puppy that he found on the side of the road last night. She's a gorgeous (except for every bone in her body sticking out) 3-4 month old pup that looks just like a Weimaraner to me, only she's a lovely red color (Irish Setter red). She has a white stripe on her chest and amber eyes. Is there such a thing as a red Weimaraner?

She did great last night in the crate. It's set up in the den and we didn't hear a peep out of her all night. No accidents either. Right now hubby is walking her with part of the other dogs to let them, and her, get used to one another. Of course, they were able to check her out while she was in the crate last night and Brenna appears to think we've brought her another baby (she's the dog that adopted the kitten).

We are supposed to house all new strays in the kennels hubby set up outside and then give them away. I don't know about this one though. Hubby has already named her Maggie.

:help:


----------



## YodelDogs (May 25, 2007)

She may be a Vizsla. They look alot like Weims.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

No red Wiems-- but the Viszla ID would be VERY correct--


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Does she have a docked tail? If not, it doesn't mean she isn't a Visla or even a solid German Shorthaired Pointer. 

If you think she is pure you might want to contact the two breed rescues and ask if they could take her. They will have her vetted, spayed and will require a fee for adoption which really does weed out many who are adopting on the spur of the moment. No...not saying those who adopt for free are bad....just saying, from my experience, when there is a fee the adopter often feels more responsible for the animal.

Sounds like she probably needs worming and some vaccinations before she gets adopted. Good for you for helping this little girl.

Willow101


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Vizslas should be a golden shade, NOT red. NO red weims, either. An ill bred red dobie with uncropped ears might look like a weimaraner, or a cross. That's my guess.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Vizsla could be the right guess. She's definitely got the right color coat. No docked tail. 

She was wearing a cheap flea collar that is much to tight. That and the lack of weight make us think she's been lost for some time. We are going to check around and see if someone is looking for her. Where hubby found her is quite isolated...just hay fields and woods. She could have wandered off, or she could have been dumped. She has a very long, healed scar on her lower back. 

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. She has the body shape of a Weimaraner, but the color was throwing me off. Her eyes are so light they're almost a pale green. She has a very mauve colored nose, webbed toes and pink mouth/lips. We can tell that she's very intelligent (alert and inquisitive) and is getting along with the other dogs real well.


----------



## Rondah (Apr 1, 2008)

That poor pup  I'm so glad you rescued her  ((((Raven)))))))


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Hubby and I just finished looking at Vizsla photos and reading the AKC description. She is definitely a Vizsla. I even found photos that look just like her. We'll be taking her to the vet tomorrow for a full check up and to see if anyone has been looking for her.

In my research I discovered that the Weimaraner was developed from the Vizsla. I wasn't to far off!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Vizulas are good dogs and smart dogs but have one problem. Apparently they do not take kindly to being kenneled outside and will constantly climb the fence to get out. They want to be with people more so than most dog breeds.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Okay, you should know the unofficial board policy is we need a picture of this puppy!....lol

I would like to add another puppy next spring and I am torn between a Viszla or a couple blue or red tick beagle pups. Right now I am leaning towards the beagles because I would love a couple to run hares with.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

She's already a house dog, I reckon. Right now she's napping on the floor by my chair. I'll get photos as soon as I know if we're keeping her.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was going to ask for photos also.

Those animals must know your house is the Heaven on Earth for lost fur kiddles. 

Angie


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

Without photos there is no way to even provide a truly educated guess however there are some things that come to mind that would cause me to doubt she is a pure Visla. The tail isn't docked. While it is true that some breeders do not dock tails, it is equally true that most do...simply because the dog is more representative of it's breed with that docked tail. Also, the breed is not very common which therefore adds value. It is also highly unlikely that a purebred puppy would be dumped to get rid of it. Yes, possible but not probable. The pup could be a stray but anyone purchasing a puppy should be looking for it. (Did you get it scanned for a microchip?)

I would suspect, based on your description and my imagination  that the pup is a dobie mix. Dobs do come in red and often look houndy if the tail isn't docked and ears aren't cropped. In fact, many rescue friends have a hard time telling a pure dob from a hound mix if the surgical procedures are not done. Lack of tail docking is the real issue as it changes the whole appearance of the dog.

It could also be a German Shorthaired Pointer mix as they come in solid liver and sometimes the liver is more red. Could even be pure GSP.

Ok...I need to stop speculating and join the 'we need a picture' crowd. 

Willow101


----------



## Honorine (Feb 27, 2006)

Vizlas vary in color from a gold to deep orange/red, and often have white on the chest/toes. They do not have a full dock, its a two thirds dock, so pretty much just a few inches is gone. Their smaller than german pointers, much more petite, finer boned. Vizlas are a very ancient breed, I have this vague memory that they have some special extra little skin flap in their ears unique to their breed, but I can't remember exactly. People are stupid regardless of breed, my DH who had a Vizsla as a childhood pet found a half grown puppy running loose on the road during work, it ended up belonging to one of his customers, and they let it run free all the time. They bought it off the internet, have more money than brains and figure they live in the country so the dog can be free. She could be a purebred, and maybe not, lot more breeders out that way than there is my part of the the country.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I seriously doubt that she's purebred. I just like to know the dominant breed of our dogs. She has the white on her chest and looks exactly like the photos of Vizslas I found online. She does not have the extra skin flap in her ears though. Maggie's smart as a whip too.


----------



## RandB (Aug 13, 2002)

Boy do I wish I lived near you, we would probably be able to easily find our next dog!! I knew a family with a vizsla some years ago, he was a great dog! Very gentle and smart and a great house dog.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We've had her two nights and one full day now and she already responds to her name and will be completely housebroken in a couple days. This pup is SO smart!


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Ravenlost said:


> We've had her two nights and one full day now and she already responds to her name and will be completely housebroken in a couple days. This pup is SO smart!



Does that mean it's time for pictures?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

LOL...I'll have pictures Monday night. Promise!

Maggie is pointing now and it's so cute! She sticks her little pink nose to the ground and runs around the yard. Suddenly she'll come to a complete stop with her right front paw curled up and her tail and head sticking straight out. She's definitely a pointer! I'll try to get a picture of her doing it.

So far today we've only had one puddle in the house and I am so proud of her!


----------

